# My $50 JDM Honda...



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's pics of my new toy. A *Honda*  Tact 50 cc scooter "fresh" from a _Japanese_ cargo ship bringing used/discarded auto parts here, the Asian Scrapyard.  

*JDM?*










Instrument panel


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup: awesome


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Weak ass photochop


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I beat its faster then a Honda Civic too..jus kiddin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it prolly is ^^^


awesome find though man


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Already got a chrome wing on the back and everything, hot damn :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how fast u got it up to?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> how fast u got it up to?


I had a red one just like it when i was a kid. It topped out around 40 mph, but it felt like 80. Not too stable. Mine was a 85 Honda Spree


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I drove a Nissan forklift... they're fun and I used a Nissan manual pallet jack... which is supposed to handle 5500 lbs but it won't jack 1000 lbs.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> how fast u got it up to?


Because of "Weight" constraints, the fastest ive ever gone up to is 40 and at that speed the engine sounds like its gonna blow.Gotta do some weight reduction on myself :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

needs a freash coat of krylon :thumbup:


----------

